# Holster for tri-tronics g3



## B-Remi (Feb 2, 2010)

which is the best one out there? thanks


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a Avery camo one for hunting and it has a clip to hook on d ring of my waders. For training I don't use a holster because it's always in my hand.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Try this:

http://www.elitek9.com/Tri-Tronics-Transmitter-Holster/productinfo/ETX901/

It has a strong metal belt clip and is made of kydex. There is also a tensioning bolt so you can adjust how snug it holds the transmitter. Way better than your pocket...

John Lash


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

I use the one that John Lash suggested. Have had three of them for different collars and they work very well.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Dave, the Avery one you have, is that for the G2 or G3 version. I have a G2 holster but it won't fit the G3.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

ummm G2 sorry. I thought the 2 and 3 were the same size


----------



## Tim Fitzgerald (Jan 22, 2009)

I have the leather one that hangs straight down off your belt loop. Absolutely love it. Awesome quality and easily accessible. Bought it from TBI

I have the G2 but the G3 would fit into it as well. Would highly recommend this holster


----------



## WALDMAN79 (Sep 30, 2010)

I Just Trimmed The G2 One Down With An Exacto Knife. They Had An Orange One At Gander Mountain On Clearence For $4.99. It Works Fine.


----------

